# sarabi dog



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

old type


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That dog's ears remind me of a Lionesses ears! Cool dog! Looks rather large too.


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

great dogs or better to say king dogs. . . Do u own them coz they r said to be extinct. . .


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

They look so proud


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

no its not mine it died at fight last year


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Poria said:


> no its not mine it died at fight last year


what a sin  
Im hoping it wasn't a fight for human entertainment


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, pretty dog. Is it somehow related to the Kangal?


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

yes sarabi is ancestor of kangal and caucasian. there is a statue of sarabi in perse polis.


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

short haired sarabi


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

kangal
the difrence is the tail and the shape of the head


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

stacey101 said:


> what a sin
> Im hoping it wasn't a fight for human entertainment


because they need money they do that
people dont buy sarabi dog and goverment do not care about dogs


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I wrote a research paper when I was a junior in high school about dog fighting that largely dealt with the middle east... It's heartbreaking... There are other ways to earn money. I'm assuming you're not involved though...


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh. . .great loss. . .greatdane & irish wolfhound are tall and somewhat similar to the kangal dog breed but they'll never be comaprable to this breed. At present greatdane has been made a show piece only with many serious health concerns and weak stamina. On other hand wolfhound can't tolerate the hot Asian climate well. . . 
kangal is the succeeding breed but Turkey doesn't export their national dog . . .
And sarabi isn't known worldwide. . Even i came to know about them here. . .
Fights till death !!! Very sad to know about this loss. . .


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

Matchless. . .


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Poria said:


> because they need money they do that
> people dont buy sarabi dog and goverment do not care about dogs



So yes, they fought the dog to make money off of his pain and blood.
Im sorry, that is disgusting.


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

Shah said:


> Oh. . .great loss. . .greatdane & irish wolfhound are tall breeds but they'll never be comaprable to this breed. At present greatdane has been made a show piece only with many serious health concerns and weak stamina. On other hand wolfhound can't tolerate the hot Asian climate well. . .
> Only kangal is the succeeding breed but Turkey doesn't export their national dog . . .
> Very sad to know about this loss. . .


 theyre persian not turkish


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

The Turkish Kangal is... not Turkish? How come?


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

sarabi is a persian breed and kangal is turkish.
I tought he said sarabi is a turkish breed


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah, like that. You know, I had never heard of the Sarabi before this topic. Do you know of other rare persian breeds?


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

yes 
persian white kurdish dog
persian gray hound
5 types of alabai
findo dog(persian spitz)
ghadarjani dog


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you have pictures? I'm really curious.


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

Poria said:


> theyre persian not turkish


Sorry for the confusion there.
Sarabi isn't known worldwide. . . Kangal is much closer to that. . .thats why I compared with kangal rather than with sarabi.
And another thing that for me both are same and unavailable. I've not seen them ever with naked eyes. . . But still love those giants. . .


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd love to know the difference among sarabi, turkish kangal and boaz shepherd. . . Please provide me the info or any helpful link. . .


----------

